# Apprenticeship in Minneapolis, MN



## tktk88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello. 

I'm wondering if MN is a good place to start apprenticeship in terms of wages and hours. Apprenticeship starts at $15 and $37 is journeyman rate. I checked other states' wages and some were lower and some were higher. Any electricians here in MN? Also how many hours do they usually get? because winter is pretty long in MN.


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi. I am in Minnesota, Local 292. I am just a first year apprentice so I don't know much, but we are having a boom in construction. I have been at 40 hours and $15/hr since I started. Some crews are getting overtime at my site. I know some older apprentices/journeymen have experienced downturns but this seems like a good time in the cities.


----------



## tktk88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. 

How do you like it so far? I have my orientation soon.

Do you know if you will be working in Winter? Winter in MN is pretty severe, so I wondering if there will be enough work for apprentices. 

Thank you.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

tktk88 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm wondering if MN is a good place to start apprenticeship in terms of wages and hours. Apprenticeship starts at $15 and $37 is journeyman rate. I checked other states' wages and some were lower and some were higher. Any electricians here in MN? Also how many hours do they usually get? because winter is pretty long in MN.


$46, 000 is what you will make and only you know if that is enough.


----------



## JOHNNYARCNSPARK (Dec 19, 2012)

292 is a good local, and there are some very intelligent electricians. I'm a 110 guy, but ive had a lot of 292 guys on my jobs, and a large percentage of them were great mechanics, did very nice work. 292 is a pretty big local, so depending on where you live, you could be doing some driving, and there's a lot of members. My advice to you is to get as much education as you can get when you become a JW. There's some great work coming in the future, and it will pay to have as many certifications as you can. Good luck


----------

